# Official Chicago @ Portland. Saturday Janurary 31, 2004. 9:00 pm cst, FSNW,WGN.NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler to play this game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ace20004u predicts:


Bulls 90
Portland 85


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think the Blazers will squeek a win out in OT.

Blazers 98
Bulls 97


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

chandler to play, bulls to lose

Blazers 105
Bulls 98

Chandler comes out like a house on fire 
20 pts 18 bds

Randolph gets 26

The Rose garden gives Pippen a large ovation. This one wont matter. Ill be eating ribs during this game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> chandler to play, bulls to lose
> 
> Blazers 105
> ...


You very well could be. Tonight, (Friday vs GS) is a huge game for you.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> You very well could be. Tonight, (Friday vs GS) is a huge game for you.


My only worry is GSs propensity to win a big game against a good team and then stink it up against a bad team. I am gambling that the Bulls wont pull it out. If Chandler were definetely playing tonight, I might have gone with the Bulls. if i were smart, id just change my prediction tonight. But I want to win by knockout, not judges decision


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

bulls 85
blazers 96

easy one for portland


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Blazers 102
Bulls 88


Jc 24


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Let the record reflect ... AD is worthless.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Jail Blazers 102

Bulls 84

Randolph will torch us.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

blazers 106
bulls 87


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Blazers 998
Bulls 92


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Trailblazers 96
Bulls 83


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Trailblazers 107
Bulls 94


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Bulls 105.
Blazers 95.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

94








88

Assuming Chandler plays and is capable of some quality minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

blazers win. 

Chandler said he was going to play to media. Skiles was shocked by the statement. Said he was cleared to play but told media he was a week to 10 days away from playing. He will not play until after all star game.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Blazers 105

Bulls 89

Randolph with a huge game.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Blazers 94
Bulls 82

:dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Blazers 104
Bulls 97


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if chandler plays the size of him and curry will be too much for this undersized group known as the blazers .

bulls 93-88 blazers


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

not even gonna wait for the Chandler announcement. I have seen enough to predict a Blazers win 103- 92. Chandler probably won't play much anyways. May God rest my soul


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Blazers 105
Bulls 96

Randolph and Sheed dominate..


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

race for the ribs are over so,

Bulls 98
Blazers 97

Randolph has 23 and 12. Hinrich and Jamal combine for 45.


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

Blazers - 87

Bulls - 93

Crawford w/ 26


----------



## bless (Jan 31, 2004)

bulls 87 blazers 66

curry with 22 pts & 3 rebs
crawford with 14 pts & 5 asts
brunson will still be a bum
JYD will still be ugly










ROFG


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bless</b>!
> bulls 87 blazers 66
> 
> curry with 22 pts & 3 rebs
> ...


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

bulls lose


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

doesn't matter, huh?

blazers 103985487
bulls 1203954


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't see any "Chandler off IR" announcements, so I guess he's still out 

We lose either way.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TB

Is that a recent picture of Dalibor?

"Bull" from _Night Court. TB#1_


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i predict.....a fight breaks out. gonna happen
sooner or later.


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

i might have heard wrong but did they say Chandler was gonna play tonight?  and Pippen is in the starting lineup


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> i predict.....a fight breaks out. gonna happen
> sooner or later.


'Foil Pack' Stoudemier puts Eddy into a deeper walking coma. 4 Ballboys knock him over and drag him off by the ankles down the tunnel. The Bulls trainers don't even bother to check


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Don't see any "Chandler off IR" announcements, so I guess he's still out
> 
> We lose either way.


OK, the WGN guys are saying he'll play... haven't seen who went on IR though. Supposedly Tyson will play 15 minutes max.

Pippen is starting, Dupree to the bench.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Infamous 210</b>!
> i might have heard wrong but did they say Chandler was gonna play tonight?  and Pippen is in the starting lineup


Nope, sounds like ya heard right


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Infamous 210</b>!
> i might have heard wrong but did they say Chandler was gonna play tonight?  and Pippen is in the starting lineup


he's playing but he says 15 -20 mins at the most. He will inject some excitement into this team. I bet Skiles will be impressed if he already isn't with him


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Pippen is starting, Dupree to the bench.


Hopefully that and the opponent pumps him up tonight!

He's been invisible on this road trip.....or the season for that matter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bulls 98
blazers 85


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Let's see if I can stay awake tonight (yesterday's game put me to sleep).

Jamal and AD hit their first shots... an auspicious start.

Zach Randolph shows some major range on his shot.

Eddy travels :no:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

the games start as usual eddy starts hot.

eddy gets a pass from KH. and 1! nice move. bulls 9-8


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice 2 and 1 for Curry.

Bulls up 9-8.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry with the jump hook.

Man, that's the only shot he takes anymore.

Eddy's arms are undefined and small for a guy his size.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal looks to be feeling it


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Have they even missed yet??

Eddy looks real sharp tonight.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry with the jump hook...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Blazers coming out shooting very hot. Eddy inside moves. when he gets double teamed, that'll be when he becomes very valuable to us cuz that will allow him to pass to the open man.

very basic playing by the Bulls. alternating between inside with curry and outside shot with Jamal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls offense looks good early on.

Eddy making it look easy.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pippen's providing some glue. If only his knee could hold up :|


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Defensive matchups:

Kirk on Damon
Jamal on Anderson
Pip on Miles (playing off him)
AD on Sheed (Sheed torching him)
Curry on Zach

Bulls giving up dunks on the break.. tos by Kirk and then a mishandled pass by Eddy

Tyson and ERob in the game for Pip and Eddy


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

alley-oop from D-miles on the break to Sheed for a nice dunk. Tyson is in!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Zach scores on Tyson


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our interior D 

Every team can do anything and everything at will against us in the paint.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich miss and Tyson attacks the rim and gets the dunk. WELCOME BACK!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson dunks a Kirk miss then nicely contains Zach and forces a shotclock violation.

Kirk with the 3


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Crawford pushed down by a Blazer... no foul called


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls with a 9-0 run.

Jamal with a circus shot from behind the backboard.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JC shouldn't have passed that last shot up.

Anyway, strong finish for the Bulls. Tyson already making an impact!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice comeback by Bulls.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I swear that Tyson is the most charismatic player on the Bulls. The second he stepped on the court the Bulls just looked so much better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who is this Tyson Chandler fellow?

Whoever he is, the Bulls seem to play better with him.

And Crawford is really attacking the basket tonight. Looks like he isn't going to settle for a bad shooting night tonight...at least without a fight.

Kirk is all over the place.

It's looking like a typical superstation saturday night for the bullies.

Hope they can keep it up.

And everytime I see Erob play he plays well.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i know the Blazers did a couple post cuts in this, but Chandler has got them thinking about the lane it appears. And Tyson also gets his hands on a few tips etc. I think he's impacting the Blazers so far


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace had two fouls early. That helps us.


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Man I love the way Eddy Curry is playing tongiht I mean he is getting great position on his shots, I dont think we should give up on him yet because it seems like everytime he gets the ball he scores, i think the problem is we dont get him the ball enough


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCar Bullsfan</b>!
> Man I love the way Eddy Curry is playing tongiht I mean he is getting great position on his shots, I dont think we should give up on him yet because it seems like everytime he gets the ball he scores, i think the problem is we dont get him the ball enough


Hopefully the extra conditioning work with Skiles is finally paying some dividends.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The more watch dupree play, the better I like him.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i just saw Eddy out jump a smaller man for a rebound


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> The more watch dupree play, the better I like him.


Off the bench that is.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles praying.

"God! Jesus Christ! God! unbelievable!"

angry at the refs giving no respect to Kirk


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The refs continue to be F'N jerks to Kirk. Give the kid a break...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know if the Chicago feed had it but Skiles used some color language when noting his disagreement with that last foul call.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry leading the way with 11 pts.


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

I thought I was hallucinating but if you saw it too it must be true.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

2 shot clock violations for the Blazers! 

bulls defense is pretty good right now.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

E-Rob is feelin' it baby!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn if Tommy Heinson can have Tommy points, I am going have LOB points and both Kirk and JYD derserve a couple for that last effort at stealing the ball. JYD must have some floor burn to atest to the effort.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have held Blazers to 4 pts this quarter. 

Dupree, Pippen and E -rob have given us 12 pts. 5 rebounds from the sf spot.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

JYD is such a hustler, but his shooting touch is horrid...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

And Eddy is showing his shooting range!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am glad to see Eddy playing as well as he is. Last time we played Blazers, eddy made stepenia look like an all-star. Eddy looking good.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ERob is finally looking like a real player these last few games. Not great, but a player. Expect an injury soon 

We can't miss tonight. Not a bad thing.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, solid D by Eddy. Makes Zach travel


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice defense by Eddy!! Who is that #2 playing for us tonight?  

Hinrich on a tear!! He has 7 pts this quarter alone.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's taken OVER BABY!

This is the best i've seen the Bulls play in one heck of a long time.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

hows crawford doing??????????????????


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

who are these guys? Thats not Eddy moving his feet on defense i'm sorry


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm going to be quiet about something that you know may possibly happen tonight. You all know what it is, so I'm not going to directly say it to avoid a possible jinx.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Red Kerr singing Staind. it's been awhile. to have this lead.

dmiles to sheed dunk


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This is crazy.

Are these the Bulls?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am as shocked as the rest of you! So far we look a lot better than we have looked in a long time.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

One thing I can say is that the Bulls do match up well with the Blazers because they don't have a true small forward.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Looks like the Blazers all raided Damon's stash for a smoke around instead of a shoot around before tip off


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I love this...

But then again, I was saying these same words you guys are during the New Orleans game...

Then we lost what, 8 in a row?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Dunk that Eddy! You're right under the basket!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry has been playing alot of minutes and we're going to him low in the post. 15 pts 2 rebs for EC. keep this up!

Sheed is foul touble he's done for the half with 3 PF's


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Looks like the Blazers all raided Damon's stash for a smoke around instead of a shoot around before tip off


Please....

Don't lay that on Damon....

Let's be fair....


There are MULTIPLE stashes to raid from.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

What are these fadeaways from this #2??????


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Is this the first time this year Curry has worn a headband?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Please....
> ...


Yeah but always go direct to the dealer for primo quality


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Robert23</b>!
> Is this the first time this year Curry has worn a headband?


he wore a multicolored one last night for retro night.

WOW EC with 17 pts!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sharp shooting comes from the last game practice  and its precentage will go down in the third, we need take ball to the basket .


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Did you notice the little run the Blazers had when Jamal came in?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> What are these fadeaways from this #2??????


Its symbolic ... a cry for help as it were 

A message to Coach that he is fading


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I love this...
> 
> But then again, I was saying these same words you guys are during the New Orleans game...
> ...


6 in a row.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is really the first time i've seen Eddy using fadeaways....AND he looks pretty damn good. Best half of basketball he has played all year long.

Great first half for the Bulls. *HOPEFULLY*, they can keep the lead this time.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> 6 in a row.


tonight must be a Saturday night superstation game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> tonight must be a Saturday night superstation game.


Yes! That's why you actually see me posting on this game thread!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 6-8 with 17 pts. 2 rebounds, no fouls and just 1 t/o/ 

Will he bring it the second half? 

craword and hinrich both with 5 assists each. 

We are out rebounding Portland. 24-16


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Stoudamire has been going ape poop in the last 4 minutes handing out 5 assists 

Where's the ball pressure ?

Rotations ?

Man pressure off the ball ?

Sheesh .... when are these guys going to start bloody playing better team D !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (Fordy74, FJ_of _Rockaway, BigBillyBob, C.C.C.P*, hoops*, L.O.B, SPMJ, TwinkieTowers, Mikedc, curry_52*, victor_vc, rwj333, Hong Kong Fooey, arenas809*, Shanghai Kid, HELLHAMMER, Genuine Article, Bulls96*, Golden Bull 23, JPBulls, itso, spongyfungy, VincentVega, elias03, Robert23*, SoCar Bullsfan, Infamous 210, fleetwood macbull*, vince19, truebluefan*)


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank you, Tyson, for just playing a couple of minutes. That is all the Bulls need.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry had 10 pts that quarter. Hinrich had 7. Together they shot 6-7!! Nice!!


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

EDDY
EDDY
EDDY
EDDY

Eddy Curry is jsut about unstoppable tonight, I hope he keeps this up, it seems like towards the end of the half he got into a little rythem with his steps and it seemed like no matter who was on him he couldnt be stopped *I saw flashes of Shaq on the offensive end* now on the defensive end that is a differnet story but he was getting a good hand in the face on most of the shots 


2 rebounds


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

We lost focus in the last few minutes .. we should have had them down 15 + but we allowed Stoudamire too much latitude and our defensive pattern didn't respond


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have only 5 t/o. Outstanding so far. 

Portland has only five t/o as well.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I got a phone call during the 1st half and got distracted but when I started watching again Tyson was in and the Bulls looked to be cruising, coincidence? Curry looks more insipred tonight.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

just a quick Q...who the heck is guarding EC? I can't imagine it to be 'Sheed but he is playing C for the Blazers...is Randolph guarding curry? because if so, Z Bo needs to really work on that D and we Bulls fans shouldn't get too excited. if it is 'Sheed...now that's a different case...


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

good game for the Bulls so far. I like the way they were going inside to Eddy, and didn't stop going inside to him. Sheed can't guard Eddy its as simple is that. I also liked how Hinrich was taking shots instead of passing them up. I still don't know why Erob isn't starting, Pippen has been playing better tonight than he has lately but Erob should be starting IMO.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Don't crack a fat folks 

You've already seen all you going to see from Eddy tonight 

Roadtrip , back to backs .. get ready for him to die in the arse in the second half


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

will the Bulls score only 12 pts in the 3rd quarter or wait until the 4th quarter to collapse?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did anybody counted how many dunks came from Mr. Potential ?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

How about Skiles rotations? No Brunson. Curry, Crawford and Hinrich didn't sit too long (especially Curry). It almost looked like a real NBA player rotation.

Good first half. Let's see how that all important third quarter goes. Typically we come out flat. Hopefully we'll have energy and we can sustain the momentum built in the first half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Miami beat New Orleans by 24 pts. 

U. Haslem 20 pts 9 rebounds. 

Butler 11/6 and 1 assist. 

Jones had 24. 5 rebounds and 7 assists. 

Last night they beat LAC. 97-88.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> How about Skiles rotations? No Brunson. Curry, Crawford and Hinrich didn't sit too long (especially Curry). It almost looked like a real NBA player rotation.
> 
> Good first half. Let's see how that all important third quarter goes. Typically we come out flat. Hopefully we'll have energy and we can sustain the momentum built in the first half.


I am worried about that too. 

We shall see.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> OT: Miami beat New Orleans by 24 pts.
> 
> Last night they beat LAC. 97-88.


I was at that game...

Was gona write a little report about Jaric and how he would fit in with the Bulls, but I was lazy...

We beat ourselves that game (turnovers), plus Odom was unstoppable....

We bounced back tonight beating Orlando so I'm happy...

Go Clips!

Go Bulls!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Rookie of Year question asked to Red, He stated Lebron would probably win because of hype and failed to mention Melo. It ain't hype on Jame's part, he's that good but he hasn't won the ROY yet, and Melo just might lead his team to the playsoffs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

first personal on eddy. offensive foul. keep attacking Eddy!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

UH oh, O board then Jamal jacks up a trey and airmails it. Blast from the past


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Is the collapse on?


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

colassal (sp) callapse


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Is the collapse on?


 That 9-2 run would be a yes to the question


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

We do we hope.... Here we go again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How was that NOT a foul on Curry?? 

Oh well.....the inevitable run has arrived. Piss poor D by Eddy on that basket by Randolph.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Man 9-2 run 

Bulls 57-54.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bring in Tyson to inject some energy.


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

starting to seem like the Same thing, just a different day


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW....Pip actually made a basket.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy having issues on D again


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

Dunk +1!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a dunk By Eddy on Wallace!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AHHH CURRY....I've been waiting for that for so long!!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

EC...

WOW


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Uh oh... Eddy looks pissed.

Wallace gets posterized.

Nice.

:yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry monster dunk!!! sheed fouls. 4th on him. misses FT.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pip's presence has really helped us keep this lead.

Up 9 BABY!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

shocking...


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

who is this team i am watching?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Alright, right now I want some trade proposals for Eddy...

Might as well start them now, cuz some of you will get creative later (possible after his bad game)...

And you know it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls answered the run by Blazers. Something we haven't seen in a while 

70-61. 

This is as good as pippen has looked all season. Inspired play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Scottie 3!!!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why TC is benched ?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pip's shot is coming around... drains a 3.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

loose ball foul on Zach.

Technical foul on Davis for retaliation on Zach after he poked his eye. stoudamire good on FT


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

The Bulls are playing their best ball (Eddy Curry, OMG!) on the same night when Chandler makes his return. Coincidence? What do you think? I know Tyson has played some minutes only, but is it coincidence that Curry is leading the Bulls the same night Tyson makes his season "second debut"?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Why TC is benched ?


They are bringing him back slowly. 15 minutes is all they want to play him tonight.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

stoudemire has been torching hinrich pretty consistently. he's just too fast.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyson set to return at next stop of play.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Another hook from Eddy 

Bulls back up by 8... 

Ruben Patterson is pretty fearless going inside.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk and JC have been missing wide open shots in this qtr. Especially JC.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

All of Jamal's outside shots are coming up short. Good looks. Needs to bury them.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Kirk and JC have been missing wide open shots in this qtr. Especially JC.


 the way the big man is shooting I wouldn't do anything but feed him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> the way the big man is shooting I wouldn't do anything but feed him.


Yeah but if Hinrich and Crawford can't shoot better Curry will be seeing triple teams the rest of the night.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We should give JC a break. he's been the only offense for us as of late. plus he's having a good floor game. he has 7 assists. Erob has been shooting lights out.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

It was my concern that our guards will tired soon, we need an easy baskets and dunks !


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn Patterson is burning Erobbery every time down the court and Eddie got away with a foul on that last play.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pip's absense for the Bulls was very evident in Portland's latest run.

It's a 2 point game going in the 4h. I don't feel good abt this anymore.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eddy's 25 is a season high. 

Can we hold on to win? 

Portland made a run with Wallace on the bench.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Damn Patterson is burning Erobbery every time down the court and Eddie got away with a foul on that last play.


ERob likes that


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Not much in the way of Rick Brunson out there tonight.

After watching Speedy tear him up last night, I really wasn't too keen on seeing him go up against Damon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford and hinrich were a combined 2-13 that quarter

Jamal 1-8
kirk 1-5


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Stage fright on the part of all involved


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I wish to see :

KH
SP
TC
AD
EC

...on the floor at the same time.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> I wish to see :
> 
> KH
> ...


I'm glad you're not coaching...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

E-Rob has missed two wide open jumpers in this qtr that could've really helped the Bulls.

Anyway, i hate this current lineup. Time to bring Pip and JC back in.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

curry has 3 assists. Isn't that like a career high too? or is it 4? :laugh:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Eddy not rebounding in the clutch. Nailed to the floor on the Sepania play off the FT and could not get an offensive board because he didn't/couldn't jump. Led to a Damon basket. Got pulled out by Skiles


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> E-Rob has missed two wide open jumpers in this qtr that could've really helped the Bulls.
> 
> Anyway, i hate this current lineup. Time to bring Pip and JC back in.


Agreed.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're not coaching...


I' am glad you're not playing


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Since when is going for a rebound like that a foul?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles coaching is hurting the bulls. PUT JC IN NOW!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

2 straight 24 second shotclock violation.. they are disrupting our offense.

Por 80-79

7:58 left 4Q


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

The wrong guys are out there....

Bad coaching = Why we are losing


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> Eddy not rebounding in the clutch. Nailed to the floor on the Sepania play off the FT and could not get an offensive board because he didn't/couldn't jump. Led to a Damon basket. Got pulled out by Skiles


With AD and Chanlder on the floor, the Blazers quickly eat our lead and take one of their own.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> The wrong guys are out there....
> 
> Bad coaching = Why we are losing


It's amazing, isn't it?

We pull our low post scoring and all of the sudden we lose our lead. Go figure, eh Skiles?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> With AD and Chanlder on the floor, the Blazers quickly eat our lead and take one of their own.


that started B4 AD got in. Eddy was a post on defense


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn is Pip the best at drawing a charge? How can a seeing Pip draw those unspectacular plays, make me smile so large?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sat Jamal too long, I think. We'll see though.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> that started B4 AD got in. Eddy was a post on defense


No, it didn't.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it didn't.


:yes: it did:grinning:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pip was WIDE OPEN when Chandler took that jumpshot. Poor decision making. This game has slipped away.....4 point deficit looks like 10 pts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> The wrong guys are out there....
> 
> Bad coaching = Why we are losing


:sigh: yep. It looks that way.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Skiles, you bumbling moron... do you not see that Eddy Curry is the Chicago Bulls only legitimate post offensive option? Did you happen to miss his 25 points tonight and how he has kept the Blazers honest on the wing and perimeter?

So you sit him?

Thanks for being the 2nd coming of Tim Floyd, you are now to be known as Mr. Substitution.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> :yes: it did:grinning:


Curry getting pushed into Stephania doesn't equal it beginning with him. I'm curious... but how much has Vladamir dropped on us?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry getting pushed into Stephania doesn't equal it beginning with him. I'm curious... but how much has Vladamir dropped on us?


0 points
3 boards

yay


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pip and Curry tie it up.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Eddy comes in and gets us 2 immediately.

Then rebounds.

He makes a difference folks... and I'm amazed to see how all of the critics are either missing, quiet or now praising him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry getting pushed into Stephania doesn't equal it beginning with him. I'm curious... but how much has Vladamir dropped on us?


stepania has 0 and 3 boards


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

It would be nice if he could do this consistently.

(EC that is)


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

haha. Pippen really having fun in this game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PIP! PIP! PIP!

LOVE TO SEE HIM SMILING!!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> stepania has 0 and 3 boards


That was my point.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Have we only scored 5 points this Qtr with the Qtr already half over ?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Eddy comes in and gets us 2 immediately.
> 
> Then rebounds.
> ...


Eddy been drugged


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Eddy comes in and gets us 2 immediately.
> 
> Then rebounds.
> ...


all we need is EC post low, someone to give it to him, good rebounding, and outside shooting(what pip is providing)

JC and KH aren't giving it to us tonight but they will... We have the foundation.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> Eddy been drugged


No, it's called getting a player the ball where he can do something with it. It can mean the difference between being a 10ppg player and a 25ppg player.

Just ask Karl Malone how grateful he was for having John Stockton.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> 0 points
> ...


who said anything about Stepania's game? All I said was Eddy was getting ragged in there and that wasn't the only play where he didn't get a board. Skiles sat him for a few minutes, now he's back, and the Bulls are playing a little better, and so is Eddy


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Eddy is getting consistently doubled every time now... it is up to our guards and if they can hit the open jumper.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it's called getting a player the ball where he can do something with it. It can mean the difference between being a 10ppg player and a 25ppg player.
> ...


So . . . is it just a coincidence that he goes off the very game that Pip comes back?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> all we need is EC post low, someone to give it to him, good rebounding, and outside shooting(what pip is providing)
> ...


Yep,

We need good rebounding in the 4gtr.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That should've been 3 foul shots!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> We have the foundation.


The quicker we start to see that, and the quicker management lets the team know that, we all we'll be much happier about the Bulls because we'll see a better team.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> So . . . is it just a coincidence that he goes off the very game that Pip comes back?


Not at all.

It has been obvious since the opening jump that getting Curry the ball in the paint was priority number one.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

So how often will Pip be able to play a spry 30 minutes a game?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a costly TO by Curry. We're in penalty now.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Hiney is not shooting well, but he's got 11 assists which is pretty impressive.

Nice to see that Tyson is played in the game too. Hopefully he can get back into form quickly.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> So how often will Pip be able to play a spry 30 minutes a game?


Who knows but I think it is painfully obvious that we need to acquire a point forward of some time.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm gona call it now...

When we need one...

JC will come through....


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> So how often will Pip be able to play a spry 30 minutes a game?


Probably about 2 more games . . . then he'll be out for the season.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Someone tell Violet that's is how veterans set screens.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 TOs in a row!!! :upset: :upset:

We're doing everything wrong!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:upset: Three straight possessions without a shot!! 

Two t/o and a 24 second shot violation


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Scottie got double teamed with the shotclock winding down. he was cornered and no one came to help...yeech.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Go back to Curry... let him pass out of the double team from the post and please, hit a jumper.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Who knows but I think it is painfully obvious that we need to acquire a point forward of some time.


It's amazing how a guy like that can make everyone else play better.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BS goaltending call! omg.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice try Eddy... would have been exciting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That was not goal tending. Nice block eddy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Officials sure KNOW how to **** us up! They do it in every game.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

its goaltending guys


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

racism because our owner is white!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ick

a couple of nasty looking sets by both teams


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE CAN TAKE THE LAST SHOT OF THE GAME.

24 SECS LEFT IN THE GAME!!

Pls no OT.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Alright, I want 1 on 1...

Let Jamal do this...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Eddy comes in and gets us 2 immediately.
> 
> Then rebounds.
> ...


I don't think anyone has ever denied how blessed he is with talent and what he can be 

I think the root of the unhappiness is what he currently is .. which may be unfair ( depending on what your view of him is ) 

And there is no denying that what he is a 3rd year pro who struggles mightly with consistency with the majority of his efforts weighted on the negative side of the ledger 

Bottom line he is neither mentally or physically mature enough yet to play this game at a consistently high standard we need him to to be a winning ballgame 

When he does ( if he ever does ) we will be a winning ball club . If he doesn't we won't be . Its as simple as that - more so than any of the others .. its Eddy Curry that defines our future 

And when you know that and you can understand that his game has to develop .. you can kind of accept that . What is difficult to accept howver is the mental weaknesses, lack of focus and the reliance on natural talent alone which won't cut it at this level without a real commitment to a pro like preparation / training regimen

And given how often he comes out flat, lethargic and just plain straight out non prepared mentally and also physically .. it gives me grave concerns as a fan if you want to go forward witrh this guy as the spearhead

And it has only been this season that I have really questioned this as by your 3rd year as a pro . whilst you may not be a star yet .. you at least start playing the part of a pro . 

I can't confidently say I have seen that of Eddy this season and sometimes he has me thinking that what we are seeing is a more celebrated version ( with unrealistic accompanying celebrations to match ) of Elden Campbell 

Until he can come to play when it counts and makes a consistent difference you may call me Thomas.. Doubting Thomas


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Antonio Freaking Davis?

You've got to be kidding me. Guys, we deserve to lose.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

wow that was a horrible play by the Bulls at the end:upset:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well that's not the shot or the shooter I wanted to see :|


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DID WE DRAW IT UP FOR AD?? :upset: :upset:

WTF just went wrong??

This is disaster!

I can't see us winning in OT.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope that wasn't the play they drew up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

alright we gotta get sheed fouled out. in OT. Man it's good to be back in contention this late in a game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Skiles has yet to draw up a good play to win a game. At least we got the ball in bounds this time guys.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good grief... they couldn't get a better look than that


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Overtime!

Honestly, who expects us to win now??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG. DA. heart attack. good gravy


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

he held that ball longer than .6 geezus


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I've never understood this...

What is so hard???????

Get the ball into Jamal, let him go one on one...

I've never seen us do this at the end of a game....

We always have terrible last posessions...

I think you have to put some blame on coaching for that....


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Skiles has yet to draw up a good play to win a game. At least we got the ball in bounds this time guys.


Sorry, it just isn't acceptable. We are a professional basketball team... and he is drawing up plays for a Boys Club squad.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I've never understood this...
> 
> What is so hard???????
> ...


Jamal is 6-21 from the field.


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

It looked like JC was looking away when KH was supposed to toss him the ball with 10 seconds left and it fell apart from there.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal is 6-21 from the field.


A 0-34 Jamal is still much better then AD. I'd let Rick Brunson shoot it before AD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> he held that ball longer than .6 geezus


"homecourt advantage"


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal is 6-21 from the field.


So what???????

His 7th made shot could be the game winner...

If he missses?

We go OT, same result...

I'm not even going to say anymore, VV you know basketball, and I think you get the point, if you think about it for a second...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal is 6-21 from the field.


Yeah but its the law of averages

He's due 

But 1 on 1 ?

You don't need to shake and bake trying to stick long range J's from the land of plenty 

Just damn the torpedoes and...

FIRE AWAY !!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Kirk is just out of this game mentally.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

record for most 24 second violations. same problems we had when cartwright was our coach.

and KH how can you let Damon "little man" block you?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

hmm...

Jamal hit his 22nd attempt, imagine if it had been taken before the OT....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sheed 3! come on. how can we let him open like that?

Sheed has 5 fouls. we need to get that guy fouled out.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

We need a stop boys...

96-95 with 2 minutes left.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> A 0-34 Jamal is still much better then AD. I'd let Rick Brunson shoot it before AD.


I'd let Clarence Weatherspoon shoot it before AD 

Heat and Knicks 99 Finals 

Mashburn .. gamewinnner - open look .. dishes to unsuspecting Spoon who looked about as surprised as he does everytime he scores a skank on the road ... Spoon... Spoon.. point blank and fires a blank

He droops .. Miami gets spanked

That's my moment in time for tonight


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That sucked


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AD has made the two most disgraceful plays in this game. First he took that shot with 4 secs left in OT. Now he turns it over.

This game is well on its way to become the most disappointing loss of the season for the bulls.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay...

Three consecutive times down the floor Eddy has been used for a high screen. One questions, why?

Eddy needs to be on the block and AD should be used for the high screen. We've again went away from what got us our lead.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

gosh. alleyoop from damon (after going backcourt according to Red) to Sheed for the jam

AD got stripped. he looked pretty confused out there. As if the Bulls never played with each other until tonight.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Eddy choked. Damn you Eddy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How predictable were those 2 misses by Curry?

And AD blew the rebound.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i was looking at the boxscore and curry is doin great. 27 and 7 on 11-16 shooting.....even if they end up losing, a promising and terrific effort from him tonight


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Everything bleeping thing is going wrong :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I blame skiles for not attacking rasheed. HE HAS 5 FOULS! he's been so big in this OT. also AD, hang onto the ball!

and stoudamire knocked that ball out!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Eddy choked. Damn you Eddy.


That's what I am talking about . 

That's just flat out mental weakness


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

THIS IS HEARTBREAKING  

Hands down the most upsetting loss of the season.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

bulls find a way to lose ....AGAIN


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This just makes you want to go to bed....


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm gona chalk this loss up to poor coaching....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

everything that could go wrong did go wrong.

missed FT's, TO's, countless shotclock violations, alley-breakaways, not capitalizing on TO's and most importantly not securing rebounds. DEFENSIVE rebounds.

what a shame.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn what a way to lose, this is the best I've seen the Bulls play this year and they still can't get the W. 

Great games by Pip and EC too...


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

At least we were in this game. Something positive.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

No. Most dissapointing "L" was against Minny when Rose chocked from the free throw line. Actually, you will see Curry miss both free throws many times but not Rose. And it was @ the UC. Against a better team. And when the Bulls were in position for getting a playoffs berth.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Quick question, will Crawford ever be able to shoot a decent percentage? The guy can't even work his way up to 40%.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Curry makes those free throws we get a stop and hit on the next play down and straight away we have the inititaive and the pressure is back on them 

And yes I agree poor form on Skiles's part to be using Eddy in the high post and not attacking Rasheed more .. unless he likes AD on the offensive glass better .. but why work the offensive glass when you have the percentage that Curry shoots on the block on a dominating night ?

This entire organisation is gripped in this morass

Cloaked in failure 

People are sucessful when they come here or when they leave here .. but seemingly never while they're here

Did Svenagli Phil put on Indian curse on this place 

MJ ? Voodoo ritual ?

I'm really open to any explanations right now


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> At least we were in this game. Something positive.


There's nothing positive about this. It's another loss for this slop of crap Chicago calls a team. What a bunch of worthless players. By the way, I'll be watching their next game since I have bullsitis, meaning no matter what I cannot stop watching the games, even if it actually makes me cry.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> No. Most dissapointing "L" was against Minny when Rose chocked from the free throw line. Actually, you will see Curry miss both free throws many times but not Rose. And it was @ the UC. Against a better team. And when the Bulls were in position for getting a playoffs berth.


Yep, that one hurt real BAD too. 

Tonight's the sickest i've felt after a Bulls loss since that game.

Pip and EC's great performances go to waste.

I put this loss on Skiles and AD.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownFan</b>!
> 
> 
> There's nothing positive about this. It's another loss for this slop of crap Chicago calls a team. What a bunch of worthless players. By the way, I'll be watching their next game since I have bullsitis, meaning no matter what I cannot stop watching the games, even if it actually makes me cry.


You aren't going to know how to win games if you're not in games. They have to learn somehow. It's comes with experience.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

Also, how many times can a team run the same play and have the other team fall for it every damn time? (for those that don't know, I'm referencing the Stoudamire/Wallace screen & roll they used for the entire OT).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I need to hear the postgame tonight. i have some questions of my own. 

what was the gameplan coming in.
why don't we do that more.
why didn't we force Rasheed to get fouled out.
was that play drawn up for AD? 
Why was AD still in the game?
How come you didn't go to the bench as much in this game?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Quick question, will Crawford ever be able to shoot a decent percentage?



Yes. If that answers your question.

Disapointing loss by the bulls. This team doesn't have a problem with it's talent. They've just done too much losing now to even have a hope to win. We need a few lucky wins. It's like when Orlando was losing all of it's games. Some were close. Just finding new ways to lose.

There's no way these guys are going to win until after the trading deadline.

Though I blame coaching for tonight's loss. Bad plays. Ineffectual usage of players who were hot. Sat Eddy and Jamal for about a minute too long in the 4th. Didn't adjust to the zone that the Blazers stepped into.

Just nothing from Skiles. I have yet to see anything great about Skiles in-game coaching. I like his teaching and things. But it seems like once again we have an assistant coach coaching our team.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Damn what a way to lose, this is the best I've seen the Bulls play this year and they still can't get the W.
> 
> Great games by Pip and EC too...


relatively speaking. Better, but i'm not gonna say great when Eddy played 45 min for 7 rebounds, and defense half of the time.

Improvement, i'd leave it at improvement. His head was in this one for the most part. He's just not energetic enough yet.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> 
> 
> You aren't going to know how to win games if you're not in games. They have to learn somehow. It's comes with experience.


All the Bulls have done since Skiles has taken over is lose one close game after another. Whatever experience they're getting through these demoralizing losses, it def. ain't helping them win close games. So there is NO positive after tonight's LOSS. We did every damn thing wrong when it mattered the MOST. These close losses are not helping this team ONE BIT. Otherwise we wouldn't be losing so much.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I wish we would have given the job to Fratello....

I'm serious.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> This team doesn't have a problem with it's talent. They've just done too much losing now to even have a hope to win. We need a few lucky wins. It's like when Orlando was losing all of it's games. Some were close. Just finding new ways to lose.


Of course we have a problem with talent. That's why we have 13 wins. I agree that we need a few wins. You get that one win and the mindset of the players changes completely. Plus, many of these guys have been losing for 2, 3 or 4 seasons.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I loved Pippen's game tonight. Sadly, I feel it might be one of his last good games this season.

Props to Curry, even if he missed those clutch free throws. Without him, the Bulls lose a ton of offense and Sheed isn't in (as much) foul trouble.

End of game play was not drawn up for AD to be shooting. That was plan B or plan C (Crawford was likely plan A).

Crawford continues to take the ball to the hole, which is nice. However, his multiple dribble-dribble-dribble-pass-to-Kirk-with-2-seconds-on-the-shot-clock plays drove me absolutely nuts tonight.

Erob should start.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> All the Bulls have done since Skiles has taken over is lose one close game after another. Whatever experience they're getting through these demoralizing losses, it def. ain't helping them win close games. So there is NO positive after tonight's LOSS. We did every damn thing wrong when it mattered the MOST. These close losses are not helping this team ONE BIT. Otherwise we wouldn't be losing so much.


We've been close. Doesn't that show you something? It's simple. We are not good enough to win close games. Skiles has got us being more competitive than Cartwright, so we are in games, but are just no good enough at finishing the job.

Whether this the fault of coaching or players or both is irrelevant. Lets be realistic, we are one of the worst teams in the league. We aren't going to win many games.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> 
> 
> We've been close. Doesn't that show you something? It's simple. We are not good enough to win close games. Skiles has got us being more competitive than Cartwright, so we are in games, but are just no good enough at finishing the job.
> ...


thats some reality for ya. They have more experienced talent. They hit more FTs They shot better. they were at home. end


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> thats some reality for ya. They have more experienced talent. They hit more FTs They shot better. they were at home. end


Bingo. Good teams do those things. The Bulls don't.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

I think Skiles finally found out his rotation.(its about time). He played 9 guys, but i think when chandler gets healthy we wont see Jyd making it 8.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

hinrich is a joke! the guy has no shame whatsoever! game after game, shooting brick after brick! he has got to be the worst shooter iin the league. man, i'm just wasting my time watching hinrich n the bulls play. sometimes i wonder why i even bother..... 

sorry guys, i need to vent n let it out!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> hinrich is a joke! the guy has no shame whatsoever! game after game, shooting brick after brick! he has got to be the worst shooter iin the league. man, i'm just wasting my time watching hinrich n the bulls play. sometimes i wonder why i even bother.....
> 
> sorry guys, i need to vent n let it out!


... 

I'll say one thing abt Kirk though, he's a terrible clutch shooter. I am yet to see him knock down a big basket when the Bulls really needed it. Tonight was another night where he missed every big shot he took in the final 10 mins. of the game.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownFan</b>!
> Also, how many times can a team run the same play and have the other team fall for it every damn time? (for those that don't know, I'm referencing the Stoudamire/Wallace screen & roll they used for the entire OT).


a lot of us Portland fans got really sick of that play last year, as it leaves Sheed so far out from the paint that he takes himself out of the game. also, it results in three Blazers standing around wondering what to do. 

however, when Damon and Sheed run it like they did tongight, sparingly, tightly and in key situations, it's almost impossible to stop one of them from getting an open 18 footer. Damon is just too quick and Sheed is just too long and has such range....


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

rookie bashers:uhoh:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

anyway, I just thought I'd drop in over here cause I'd heard on our Blazer board there were an obscene number of posts on this game (unlike our meager two page thread.)

I was really, really glad to see Pippen play his last game in Portland so well. reminded me of David Robinson, who pulled out that phenominal last game in the finals after seeming washed up. 

I can see the Bulls have the same problem Portland has--without Pippen in the game there just isn't enough basketball IQ to go around. 

only problem is, Pippen still helps your coaching staff, while ours needs him more.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

here we go again. Bulls lose a tight one and we blame the coach. Am i blind or something, but was skiles out there not getting any rebounds at the end of the game? 

Regarding the last shot. That was a beautifully drawn up play. AD had an OPEN SHOT. Its every coaches wet dream to have a player wide open for the game winner. AD can hit the outside shot too, he isnt foreign to the perimeter. 

Tough loss again...Why is it that this team can never get the key rebound in game? 

7 rebounds for curry in 40+ mins...jeez-us. Eddy needs to stop trying to block every shot, cuz when he does he takes himself out of rebounding position. Hell he averages 0.9 blocks a game..not great shot blocking #'s


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I love to read what other teams fans think about our guys. Here are some quotes from a Blazers fan that went to the game:

"Curry is a monster. Davis and Woods for Curry any day of the week. With Curry as our 5 there would be destruction. 

Crawford is a 2 guard. He may play the point but he's a 2 and man can he shoot. "


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I have to admit I was extremely impressed with Curry. Rasheed Wallace is one of the very best low post defenders in the NBA, and Curry just punished him. And Dale Davis too, who is also no slouch. 

Maybe he just got up for this game, or maybe it was just that Pippen played 35 minutes and got Curry better opportunities. 

Pippen, when he's healthy and on his game, really creates mismatches that can open things up for a guy like Curry.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Man! I come back from a party hoping to see a win for the Bulls! I feel so bad now. Curry seemed to have played well, though. I hope Chandler gets healthy real soon so he can play at least 30 minutes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> Regarding the last shot. That was a beautifully drawn up play. AD had an OPEN SHOT. Its every coaches wet dream to have a player wide open for the game winner. AD can hit the outside shot too, he isnt foreign to the perimeter.


There is a reason that AD was left wide open for that shot. It was not a well drawn up play. You have to think on a team where Pippen and Crawford and Hinrich all in the game, that a 18 footer from your center/power forward regardless of how open, was NOT the shot they wanted. It was the shot Portland wanted given the personel out there. Believe that. I guarantee Portland's coaches told their guys to force the ball into AD there.

We were fortunate they didn't call Hinrich for carrying on that play also. The way they like to pick on the rook.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Do you watch the games? AD takes a majority of his shots from the perimeter in basically the same spot he took his last shot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Throughout his career, Hinrich has hit tons of clutch shots.

Some people expect everything immediately, I guess.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> However, his multiple dribble-dribble-dribble-pass-to-Kirk-with-2-seconds-on-the-shot-clock plays drove me absolutely nuts tonight.
> 
> Erob should start.


how do you feel when kirk does that to jamal?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> here we go again. Bulls lose a tight one and we blame the coach. Am i blind or something, but was skiles out there not getting any rebounds at the end of the game?
> 
> Regarding the last shot. That was a beautifully drawn up play. AD had an OPEN SHOT. Its every coaches wet dream to have a player wide open for the game winner. AD can hit the outside shot too, he isnt foreign to the perimeter.
> ...


the shot wasn't that open patterson came over and made davis clang it ever so hard off the backboard.and since davis is like a 41% shooter its not like he makes them all the time , he really can only make them when he is wide open.

it was a bad play call ...i blame skiles


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> how do you feel when kirk does that to jamal?


The same way. However, it doesn't happen nearly as much when the ball's in Kirk's hands. Part of this is because Jamal's more of a scorer...it comes with the territory. But part of this is also a reflection of basketball IQ and courty savvy.

How many times did Kirk pass the ball to Jamal last night? Once? Twice, perhaps?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I was told that Scottie Pippen played the point last night nearly the entire game while Kirk and JC were off the ball. Sounds interesting


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> The same way. However, it doesn't happen nearly as much when the ball's in Kirk's hands. Part of this is because Jamal's more of a scorer...it comes with the territory. But part of this is also a reflection of basketball IQ and courty savvy.
> ...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I was told that Scottie Pippen played the point last night nearly the entire game while Kirk and JC were off the ball. Sounds interesting


No, it wasn't like that. I'd say that Kirk played point 75% of the time he was in the game, with Pippen and JC splitting the other 25%. When Kirk wasn't in the game, Pippen usually played point.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> ...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

It's a conspiracy!!!!!!!!!


----------

